# Try this



## Leonis (Oct 10, 2001)

Launch IE, Omni Web, Hotline, Carrcho, iTunes, NAV, Limewire, MP3 Rage, AppleWorks, Cinema 4D, BodyPaint 6.3, Bryce 5, Painter 7, Freehand 10, Graphic Converter, Preview, Toast PB1 , BBEdit Lite at the same time.....

Yeap...apps launch real quick but when the last app is launch.....instant KERNEL PANIC!

Now I learn I should not launch over 10 apps at once 






{EDIT} "Launch" in here means "starting up"....see my next reply..


----------



## ezra (Oct 10, 2001)

There are people here that compete by posted screen shots that show how many app on their machine they have launched at one time, and it's a lot more than 10. I think we've all tried it once or twice. I don't believe it's the OS in general that is having a problem, it may be your particular install of the OS, which is probably corrupt in some way. Run Disk Util, and see if  there is a prroblem with the file structure, or possibly check your memory. Bad memory can somtimes do this.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 10, 2001)

What I said "launch" in my post was *starting up*

I have tons of apps open in OSX (maybe over 20 something).

What I meant in the last post is that never try to *start up* over 10 apps at once. The HD will have to keep pace with all those apps and that may cause kernel panic.

That's what I meant....sorry if I confuse you guys


----------



## ezra (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Leonis _
> *What I said "launch" in my post was starting up
> 
> I have tons of apps open in OSX (maybe over 20 something).
> ...



OK, that makes more sence.


----------



## efoivx (Oct 10, 2001)

I just launched 13 apps all at once no problem at all

Terminal
ProcessViewer
Address Book
Transmit
TextEdit
Sherlock
Acrobat Reader 5.0
OmniWeb
Internet Explorer
Fire
Console
iTunes
Chess

and all of these finished opening in under 30 seconds.

I tried this on 3 different machines some apps varied but all worked.

sounds like you mave have a problem


----------



## Leonis (Oct 10, 2001)

I tried to start up 13 very light apps like preview, processor view , Acrobat....etc no problem.

....but half of the apps that I mentioned before are heavy apps and are sitting on different partitions.....


----------



## ezra (Oct 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Leonis _
> *I tried to start up 13 very light apps like preview, processor view , Acrobat....etc no problem.
> 
> ....but half of the apps that I mentioned before are heavy apps and are sitting on different partitions..... *



Noticed that most of your apps are very common on Carracho, and Carracho is on your list. Carracho is not exactly the most reliable source for clean apps or OS's. I'm not saying your pirating software, but I would wager on the side that you probably are like everyone else here. You might want to consider your methods before you start pointing fingers at Apple. For all we know you got beta copies of all the apps, and the OS, which could be corrupt or contain viruses. And I'll overlook that Cinema and BodyPaint are on your list, since I work and speak with the programmers every day.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Oct 11, 2001)

I just opened up my applications folder, hit command-a, and then selected "Open" from the contextual menu. Everything went fine... and the undulating string of icons was cool too.


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 11, 2001)

I just launched all the apps on my dock, about 20 of them and I had no problems.  I did this twice and for the first time with 576mb of RAM, I had pageouts shown in Top and only 7mb of free RAM.  No kernel panics in X since March 24th when Quickeys in Classic caused a kernel panic.


----------



## tismey (Oct 11, 2001)

> I just opened up my applications folder, hit command-a, and then selected "Open" from the contextual menu



I accidentally launched every single application in my apps folder by doing that (but double-click instead of contextual menu), and they all launched fine. The pain was having to go through and Cmd-Q all of them!


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 11, 2001)

Just Log out to quit all of your apps.


----------



## theolein (Oct 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ezra _
> *
> 
> Noticed that most of your apps are very common on Carracho, and Carracho is on your list. Carracho is not exactly the most reliable source for clean apps or OS's. I'm not saying your pirating software, but I would wager on the side that you probably are like everyone else here. You might want to consider your methods before you start pointing fingers at Apple. For all we know you got beta copies of all the apps, and the OS, which could be corrupt or contain viruses. And I'll overlook that Cinema and BodyPaint are on your list, since I work and speak with the programmers every day.  *



Couldn't it be a problem of diskspace? I would assume that Bryce and Painter both need large amounts of scratch space. And although it is probably not related at all I've known Photoshop6 on Win2k to collide neatly with window's virtual memory and cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 11, 2001)

Now I am starting to suspect the problem is from either one of them:

1) Carracho
2) iTunes.....
3) MP3 Rage
4) LimeWire


I tried to startup many applications at the same time again (without these four) and had no problems......

I remember back to the 10.04 days these four "suspected" apps did give me kernel panics

I will let you guys know when I am feeling sure


ps. I DO own software!


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 11, 2001)

Limewire was a problem for me as was Carracho.  I never had a kernel panic, but they both crashed on me when using 10.0.4
I would try Mactella in place of Limewire, as I had good luck with it, after waiting 5 minutes or so to seek out and connect to their servers.
I use iTunes all the time, and never had any problem with that on any of my many Macs that I use with OS X.


----------



## ezra (Oct 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theolein _
> *
> 
> Couldn't it be a problem of diskspace? I would assume that Bryce and Painter both need large amounts of scratch space. And although it is probably not related at all I've known Photoshop6 on Win2k to collide neatly with window's virtual memory and cause all sorts of problems. *



It could be a lot of things considering how a lot of people go about their business these days. He could also have cheap memory and HD's. Cheap memory will cause this kind of behavior, especially with memory intensive applications such as the ones on his list.


----------



## ezra (Oct 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Leonis _
> *Now I am starting to suspect the problem is from either one of them:
> 
> ps. I DO own software!  *



Yeah, but which ones? I'll tell you what, if you can scan a random page from each of the manuals, including OS 10.1, I'll believe and consider your problem to be legit. Until then I'll just chalk it up to opperator error. I think we should just leave it at that since we all know it works well on our machines.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 11, 2001)

So far Limewire is the biggest suspect.....

I lauch iTunes and Hotline and Carracho along with other Cinema (native) and Word 98 (classic) and so far okay....haven't seen kernel panic....

I also tried starting Limewire with Cinema and Word....boom! instant kernel panic.....I don't know if it's the java thing in Limewire causing the problem.......

I will try it a few more times to make sure if I am right or wrong and will stop...I don't want to lose anything on my hard drive


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 11, 2001)

ezra, Why does someone have to prove to you they legitimately own software before helping them out with a problem? 
I know of several people who own computers, both Mac and PC that don't work right, when mine does, but I don't ask them for proof of ownership before helping them.


----------



## mailseth (Oct 11, 2001)

I opened all apps in ulility, app and dev apps all at once on my 400MHz firewire powerbook (400MHz, 256MB ram). The results of top is:

Processes:  85 total, 9 running, 76 sleeping... 243 threads            16:58:34
Load Avg:  12.91, 10.95, 10.59     CPU usage:  75.4% user, 24.6% sys, 0.0% idle
SharedLibs: num =  134, resident = 17.3M code, 816K data, 3.57M LinkEdit
MemRegions: num = 8364, resident = 99.7M + 10.4M private, 68.2M shared
PhysMem:  35.7M wired,  145M active, 70.5M inactive,  251M used, 5.10M free
VM: 4.61G + 60.5M   83455(83455) pageins, 93238(93238) pageouts

  PID COMMAND      %CPU   TIME   #TH #PRTS #MREGS RPRVT  RSHRD  RSIZE  VSIZE
 4017 top          0.0%  0:00.52   1    14    15   284K   264K   520K  1.45M 
 3876 DirectoryS   0.0%  0:00.18   3    35    39   320K   592K   896K  3.56M 
 3870 MallocDebu   0.0%  0:00.69   1    58    67   924K  3.97M  2.57M  57.7M 
 3869 PackageMak   0.0%  0:00.85   1    58    70   968K  4.68M  3.41M  58.7M 
 3868 MRJAppBuil   0.0%  0:26.56  15   211   226  13.6M  11.1M  21.6M   253M 
 3867 Interface    0.0%  0:02.61   1    63   110  2.49M  5.07M  5.93M  61.7M 
 3866 IconCompos   0.0%  0:01.17   1    58    73  1.08M  4.23M  3.09M  58.1M 
 3864 icns Brows   0.0%  0:00.44   1    52    56   516K  3.14M  1.47M  52.6M 
 3863 OpenGLInfo   0.0%  0:00.76   1    60    76   824K  4.69M  3.28M  58.6M 
 3862 tcsh         0.0%  0:00.27   1    24    15   440K   520K   908K  5.72M 
 3861 Quartz Deb   0.0%  0:00.88   1    58    72  1.41M  3.94M  2.89M  58.0M 
 3860 FileMerge    0.0%  0:00.84   1    61    72   948K  4.15M  2.80M  58.3M 
 3859 Sampler      0.0%  0:00.74   1    58    69   988K  3.85M  2.60M  57.8M 
 3858 PropertyLi   0.0%  0:00.76   1    58    69   864K  5.11M  3.73M  59.0M 
 3857 PEFViewer    0.0%  0:10.37   1    45    55   380K  3.18M  1.10M  52.6M 
 3856 Apple Help   0.0%  0:10.90   2    67    61   400K  3.25M  1.18M  53.9M 
 3855 Thread Vie   0.0%  0:00.69   1    55    64   844K  3.54M  2.06M  57.8M 
 3854 Pixie        0.0%  0:24.85   1    57    66  1.20M  3.48M  2.19M  57.2M 
 3853 JavaBrowse   0.0%  0:01.41   1    60   108  1.65M  5.28M  4.79M  60.0M 
 3852 IORegistry   0.0%  0:04.78   1   303    76  2.77M  4.61M  5.05M  60.1M 
 3851 ObjectAllo   0.0%  0:01.58   1    61   125  3.37M  5.99M  5.83M  78.1M 
 3849 DebugNubCo   0.0%  0:00.67   1    58    68   796K  3.63M  2.13M  57.5M 
 3847 tail         0.0%  0:00.21   1    12    13    24K   232K   204K  1.25M 
 3846 System Pre   0.0%  0:01.44   1    58    74   356K  4.58M  2.55M  59.6M 
 3845 TextEdit     0.0%  0:00.87   1    60    71    36K  4.39M  1.94M  58.4M 
 3844 QuickTime    0.0%  0:54.21   5    85    99  3.80M  5.65M  6.98M  64.6M 
 3843 GraphicCon   0.0%  0:05.26   1    46    85   140K  3.39M   960K  57.3M 
 3842 Carracho X   0.0%  0:11.77   4   106   108   836K  6.90M  4.75M  64.9M 
 3841 java         0.0%  1:52.42  17   231   250  14.5M  9.32M  20.7M   254M 
 3837 ColorSync    0.0%  0:15.61   2    77    98   936K  4.82M  3.43M  59.1M 
 3836 Directory    0.0%  0:01.24   1    75    75   220K  3.73M  1.78M  59.0M 
 3835 Terminal     0.0%  0:06.22   4    64   113  1.64M  6.61M  5.85M  63.0M 
 3834 Applet Lau   0.0%  0:14.05  13   198   212  8.31M  8.95M  13.6M   249M 
 3832 NetInfo Ma   0.0%  0:01.77   1    59    74   160K  4.62M  2.57M  58.8M 
 3831 Grab         0.0%  0:00.40   1    55    65     0K  3.30M   924K  53.4M 
 3830 Calibrator   0.0%  0:17.24   1    54    78   120K  3.32M   948K  55.2M 
 3829 CPU Monito   0.0%  0:14.11   1    60    78  1.17M  3.64M  2.33M  57.6M 
 3828 AirPort Ad   0.0%  0:01.56   3    82    83    68K  3.51M  1.20M  59.3M 
 3827 Installer    0.0%  0:01.29   1    62   114   352K  3.50M  1.77M  60.9M 
 3826 ProcessVie   0.0%  0:29.26   3    63    81  1.04M  4.52M  3.36M  60.0M 
 3825 DigitalCol   0.0%  0:18.60   1    66    84  1.24M  3.94M  2.50M  57.9M 
 3824 AirPort Se   0.0%  0:01.41   1    57    87    60K  3.58M  1.41M  60.5M 
 3823 Disk Utili   0.0%  0:01.85   1   107   112   908K  4.51M  3.19M  59.8M 
 3822 Keychain A   0.0%  0:14.23   1    54    73   308K  3.31M  1.27M  54.9M 
 3821 Apple Syst   0.0%  0:02.76   2    69    95   364K  5.46M  3.34M  66.7M 
 3820 StuffIt Ex   0.0%  0:04.42   1    46    65    68K  3.31M   828K  55.7M 
 3819 Network Ut   0.0%  1:04.31   1    59    75   820K  3.96M  2.47M  58.5M 
 3818 Print Cent   0.0%  1:41.88   2    77    72   588K  3.52M  1.54M  55.7M 
 3817 Key Caps     0.0%  0:00.82   1    54    90   268K  3.29M  1.09M  59.0M 
 3816 Console      0.0%  0:10.92   4    62   174  2.61M  3.67M  2.80M  60.6M 
 3815 Disk Copy    0.0%  0:00.78   1    60    69     0K  3.45M  1012K  57.7M 
 3814 ICQ          0.0%  2:23.10   8   122   132  3.25M  7.13M  7.32M   101M 
 3795 Internet E   0.0% 14:37.76  19   230   377  2.74M  12.0M  9.39M   280M 
 3794 Mail         0.0%  0:19.23   6   124   119  2.95M  6.57M  6.91M  65.3M 
 3596 iTunes       0.0% 41:34.95   9   134   188  2.57M  4.57M  4.06M  68.6M 
 3062 Project Bu   0.0% 20:14.73   6   143   250  3.98M  6.98M  7.66M  82.7M 
 1676 hdid         0.0%  0:00.17   1    11    18    56K   248K   124K  1.70M 
 1578 Finder       0.0%  2:31.02   2    85  1010  4.97M  6.39M  6.46M  94.2M 
  286 SystemUISe   0.0%  8:44.99   4   131   179  1.12M  4.30M  1.81M  61.5M 
  285 Dock         0.0%  3:18.71   3   191   153  1.82M  5.86M  3.00M  58.6M 
  259 pbs          0.0%  0:04.75   1    60    26   444K   396K   772K  18.4M 
  256 loginwindo   0.0% 13:13.86   8   209   180  1.51M  3.98M  2.13M  66.7M 
  252 cron         0.0%  0:00.78   1     9    15    24K   240K    92K  1.52M 
  244 SecuritySe   0.0%  0:02.27   1    45    19    80K   340K   152K  2.34M 
  233 automount    0.0%  0:00.06   2    11    18     0K   220K    36K  2.14M 
  230 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     0K   220K    36K  1.25M 
  228 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     0K   220K    36K  1.25M 
  227 nfsiod       0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    12     0K   220K    36K  1.25M 
  215 inetd        0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    13     0K   220K    36K  1.26M 
  208 coreservic   0.0%  0:25.61   4   108    38   360K   340K   508K  3.70M 
  202 ntpd         0.0%  0:25.63   1     9    15    28K   248K   100K  1.49M


----------



## ezra (Oct 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SCrossman _
> *ezra, Why does someone have to prove to you they legitimately own software before helping them out with a problem?
> I know of several people who own computers, both Mac and PC that don't work right, when mine does, but I don't ask them for proof of ownership before helping them. *



Well, when you work with a software developer for awhile, you learn to weed out the real problems. In this case, I work for one of the companies to which he named as one of the apps he's launching. Secondly because I'm pretty sure the rest are all either hacked or beta's, and not reliable. You don't install a hacked/Beta OS and software then complain when it doesn't work. Try working tech support sometime, you would go crazy with all the stupid things people do, and they wonder why things don't work. It should be obvious that hacks, and beta software/OS's are not going to run stable. If they want things to run smooth, they have to buy the final release. Otherwise they shouldn't complain.


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 12, 2001)

Get off your high horse and be real, this is a forum to help people, and with a new os you have to use beta software and so we need to lend a hand when we can, so step off your throne and if you can help do so or just keep your comments to yourself.  We are on the verge of the next level of operating system and we need to test new beta software so we can shape the way our OS is going, and yes that does lend itself to newbies having problems but that is where we step in.  I do develop software and people do do crazy things, but it is our job to help them, and maybe find ways to make our software better, inspite of the betas and such.  Sorry if this sounds like a flame, I just don't want people to be discouraged from being beta testers just because they are newbies ( I personally think we need more newbie beta testers, they give us quite a bit of insight about UI)


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 12, 2001)

Soapvox, I concur with what you had said about ezra.  He is however, trying to protect his turf, since he said he worked for one of the companies listed with a troublesome application.  As I stated in my earlier post, as you, let's help those that we can.  Just because something works on our 'puters doesn't mean it will work for everyone else.  He should know that since he is/was a support specialist.  And all software can be called beta, in one fashion or another.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 12, 2001)

I got to make it clear that....I do know couple of resellers and we have very good relationships. They allow me to use their "Not for Resale" version of the apps to evaluate. And that include ALL the apps I mentioned.

"Try it before you buy" is my principle...especially you are paying thousands of dollar to something that will help you to do works....

In the past my purchasing decision was based on the results I got in beta testings....I don't bother using the save disabled demo like those from Adobe. it's very hard to judge if I can't saving anything. I need at least a month to decide whether I will stick with the software or not.

A year ago....I decided to ditch my old, extremely buggy 3D app Raydream Studio.....but I didnt' know which one should fit me the best. I tried Lightwave , 3D Max, Cinema and even EIAS.....After six months....I finally decided to go for Cinema because of the reasonable price and superior stability....and made a purchase....bought 6.3....and 7.2 should be coming to my mail box pretty soon.

Painter, Photoshop, Illustrator....same....I usually test drive them for a while to decide if they deserve my hard earn dollar.....unfortunately....the answer is no......I sticked with Painter 5, Photoshop 5.5 and Illustrator 8......

However....now because of OSX....I have to upgrade whether they are bloat or not.....I even upgraded to Painter 7 without testing it....I guess the same will happen with Photoshop 6.5 (or 7 or whatever) and Illustrator 10..... AfterEffects...I still am thinking should I just upgrade to the "regular" 6 or the production bundle one.....man...that's gonna hurt (my wallet) 

...I still havent' decide to go for Office X or not.......or just stick with AppleWorks.....

BTW... I agree... all apps under X are betas anyway...even they wear the "final" mark


----------



## ezra (Oct 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Soapvox _
> *Get off your high horse and be real, this is a forum to help people, and with a new os you have to use beta software and so we need to lend a hand when we can, so step off your throne and if you can help do so or just keep your comments to yourself.  We are on the verge of the next level of operating system and we need to test new beta software so we can shape the way our OS is going, and yes that does lend itself to newbies having problems but that is where we step in.  I do develop software and people do do crazy things, but it is our job to help them, and maybe find ways to make our software better, inspite of the betas and such.  Sorry if this sounds like a flame, I just don't want people to be discouraged from being beta testers just because they are newbies ( I personally think we need more newbie beta testers, they give us quite a bit of insight about UI) *



First off, don't you dare try to tell me how to do my job. I have a boss for that, which is obviously much more qualified to do that. You should also pay attention to what the thread is about before you chime in. He's using private, and illegal beta's not public beta's. If they were public then they would be much safer and have warnings and documentation. Private beta's don't have the oppertunity to warn the public of the dangers in the specific rev's, because they were never designed to be made public. Out private beta's can be very hazardous to  a system during development, and generally that can be said for most private beta's, especially if the rev is designed with a defferent rev of the OS.

It's at my discretion to help customers in public forums, and I asked if he was a customer, and he's obviously not. I even overlooked that, which I don't have to, so he should feel lucky that I don't enforce any sort of software security here. If I did, I would be busy all day and this place would not be around for long, and I like this place. I also don't think it's wise to tell a software developer how to deligate his business. We are a very large company, and we have a staff of over 100 professional testers that are subjected to very strick NDA's, for good reasons. We don't need Joe Public stealing, and messing with something that not going be stable, and asking the public why. We do encourage beta testing, but only when it's done through the right channels, or offered to the public. It doesn't benefit anyone to have someone using it who is not going to give US feedback, especially when the average user is not qualified to beta test our software, let alone a newby. They will just end up screwing up their machines, and we don't need to be the caus of such things. That's why we don't offer it to the public. If someone want's to be a beta tester, and has the skills to do it well, then they can apply to be one through the right channels of the company, but don't for a second expect me to be curtious, or support someone that steals our, and many others developers software, and is now complaining that they're having problems. You might not see it as helping, but I believe I helped this guy in the only logical way someone could help him, and that was to advise him to stop using illegal, private beta, and hacked apps, which WILL solve his problem in the future. For those of you that continue to do so , just remember, when you don't have the documentation that comes with the specific private beta's to warn you of specific danger areas, which there always is, you are putting your system at serious risk of complete or partial data loss, not to mention the small bug's. It hapens all the time, especiall when the OS is not matured enough to protect against these things, and we havn't had enough time to keep up with the OS because it's still developing. You can't, in your right mind expect to not have problems under these conditions.


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 12, 2001)

ezra, I didn't know you worked here in these forums.  How did Soapvox tell you how to do your job? What application does the original poster have that is a private beta made by the company you work for?  BTW, using this non-public beta, he is giving you feedback, if it is indeed your company's app that is causing problems.  I think you are over reacting, but I will digress.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Are you guys fond of typing or something?
Wow  

AppleWatcher


----------



## ezra (Oct 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Leonis _
> *I got to make it clear that....I do know couple of resellers and we have very good relationships. They allow me to use their "Not for Resale" version of the apps to evaluate. And that include ALL the apps I mentioned.
> 
> "Try it before you buy" is my principle...especially you are paying thousands of dollar to something that will help you to do works....
> *



You don't need to explain yourself, we know not everyone can afford the packages We're more concerned that the private beta's we release are also relesed with documentation warning of areas to be carefull, and these never make it to the public with these illegal copies. Just keep in mind that your data is not safe with this software, or beta's, and that you can expect problem most surely. I also gsubjected to this all the time, so I get annoyed with it.


----------



## ezra (Oct 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SCrossman _
> *ezra, I didn't know you worked here in these forums.  How did Soapvox tell you how to do your job? What application does the original poster have that is a private beta made by the company you work for?  BTW, using this non-public beta, he is giving you feedback, if it is indeed your company's app that is causing problems.  I think you are over reacting, but I will digress. *



I do not work here, I work with Maxon, and the serial number that is circulating around is a beta serial number, meaning it is a beta that is being passed around. He's not giving me any usefull information, our current beta's are far beyond what is circulating around illegaly. We also have over 100 professional beta testers from studios such as Pixar, PDI,  ILM, and Digital Domain to give us feedback, so we need not rely on people who don't even own or support the product. Any problems that he's having have long been solved. The only thing he's doing is subjecting himself to data loss with unstable software, not just ours, but the others as well. That is why I commented, you can't use illegal, and especially illegal beta software and expect things to work right all the time, or at all, that's why they're not released to the public. It's a simple fact, and anyone who does so should smack themselves upside the head for being surprised when they run into problems.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

All beta software I have used, public or otherwise do have simpletext files in them that give off some sort of warning message. Anyone downloading beta software should look for some sort of text file READ_ME.  If one doesnt exist something is wrong


----------



## Leonis (Oct 12, 2001)

Well.....even Public Beta apps can cause data loss 

Anyway. I really like Maxon's products. Fast, stable (very important) 

Lightwave is powerful but the constant crashes (even on NT!) really makes me stay away from it.....


----------

